# Another mobile request - page numbers



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

When checking out your User Control Panel to see if something new has been posted to a thread you're involved in, there is only a link to the topic. There is no "last post" or even "last page" option. Since the point of surfing with the mobile skin is to load less, wouldn't it make sense to be able to go straight to the most recent page? Otherwise, you load the first page, then have to click again to go to the last page.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Sorry, will not be looking to add this based in it needs to be as small as it can be to be fast and not crowd the screen.


----------



## IndyJones1023 (Apr 1, 2002)

Well, that's what I'm saying, kind of. It would be faster to surf directly to the last page rather having to load the first page then link to the last page. It would be much faster for mobile users.


----------

